# Hello from WV



## QueenlessDrone (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey guys just wanted to pop in and say hi! I have 0 hives so far but hopefully I can get started next spring with one. I know people say to start with 2 but my budget will only allow me to have 1 so far. Maybe I can get ahead enough to build a 2nd or more in the mid-late summer time frame. I am looking forward to browsing the forum and increasing my knowledge!


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome, lots of good info here and dont forget about going to your local bee club meetings, most do beginners classes during winter.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello and welcome to BeeSource from North of you in Ohio. Glad you joined us. Take a class and read everything you can to help you bee ready for your bees.

Good Luck.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard! you might consider setting out some swarm traps in the spring. free bees!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Enjoy the new hobby, lots of knowledgeable folks here to help you.


----------



## QueenlessDrone (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I don't think I will be able to do the bee classes due to money/time constraints at this time. It may change next year. Basically I am just going to jump in and try to learn as I go. I know I can read about bees for years, but wont ever learn anything unless I get hands on. I am going to start with a top bar hive made out of scrap lumber. As far as getting the bees. I have read up on trapping and it doesn't seam like alot of people have much luck on it. Basically a long shot. Also what are the odds of getting foul brood with a new captured swarm? I would hate to start off in the hobby by burning my new hive. lol


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome and good luck. There are a lot of resources for getting bees in W.Va. just look around you. Find some bees and enjoy. G


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

QueenlessDrone said:


> I have read up on trapping and it doesn't seam like alot of people have much luck on it. Basically a long shot.


it's just the opposite. lots of threads on the forum here about successful trapping. check out:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?292-Swarms-Trap-outs-and-Cut-outs



QueenlessDrone said:


> what are the odds of getting foul brood with a new captured swarm?


virtually zero. the odds of getting american foul brood are much greater if you obtain old equipment and comb from someone who has been suppressing the disease with regular antibiotic treatments. it is more a disease of the hive (loaded up with spores) than something the bees carry with them.

here are two resources that you can spend a lot of your winter checking out that have been especially helpful to me:

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

http://scientificbeekeeping.com

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?239-Beekeeping-101 is the subforum here dedicated for beginner questions.

time and money constraints can add to what is already a bit of challenge of getting started in beekeeping, but it can be done. good luck!


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from down Wayne County WV!


----------



## QueenlessDrone (Nov 30, 2015)

squarepeg said:


> it's just the opposite. lots of threads on the forum here about successful trapping. check out:
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?292-Swarms-Trap-outs-and-Cut-outs
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Thank you so much for the info. The sources I have read so far with the unsuccessful trapping was from blogs I have found on google search. I haven't read anything on the subject here yet but I will definitely check it out. If I can get free bees that will really help out with the start of the hobby. That's an extra $100 I can put towards something else bee related. 

Thanks again for the welcomes everyone!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

